# Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ??



## VDUBLUVENTO (Jul 20, 2001)

The other night i finally got the balls to see how fast i can get my car up to i hit like 105-107 and the motor cut out. Now i was told that my ECU has an Autotech chip and thought that would take care of that problem. I remeber my 96 Jetta used to do the same but not untill about 120mph. any clue why this is happening and how i can change it ?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

before i got my autotech chip fastest was 117, after install of the chip w. 2 other people we took it upto 127 or so and then had ot slow down.....


----------



## VDUBLUVENTO (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (Maverik869)*

so do you have any idea as to why mine is cutting out so early ? Could it be that the Timing is off a little ?


----------



## HR_racer (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

I got my up to 126 and then the revs started to back off then go back up


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (HR_racer)*

i got 120, stock and stayed there


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

~135 out in po-dunk no-where. Kind of rough guess because I was paying to much attention to to road in front of me, but it was definitely right around there. 


_Modified by ramylson at 1:16 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (ramylson)*

I also hit around 135 mph top speed.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (ramylson)*

ok this was on a flat roadwith like a 5 mph tail wind but going down hill I managed 139 on the speedometer. Realize that I have slightly larger diameter tires then stock 205/45R16 so I was actually going faster


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

About 120mph in 4th gear on ATP's dyno. It probably could go faster in 5th...maybe one day on the track I could find out.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DomozitoLK)*

thats what the V1 is for.........


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

Top speed has been discussed before: search
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=977420
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=594469
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=386337
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=139052


----------



## Das Uber V.W (Jan 9, 2003)

With a GIAC chip intake and exhaust my top speed was just a flicker over 220 km/h and my buddies jetta does the exact same. before we got our chips they both governed out at 195km/h


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Das Uber V.W)*

Around 135.....was paying more attention to the road and the BMW in front of me (not racing - he was leading).....


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_i got 120, stock and stayed there

well with a cut-box...
ahh memories, but now my car tops out at 10 mph for now


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

Boy I miss my old 1.8T. Crusing at 150mph but it felt like 60. 
But now the fastest I go is ~90mph....but hey, it feels like 130


----------



## jettachick2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

I got my jetta up to about 115mph on the way to waterfest this year. I was so proud since i have never adventured above 100 before that time. I had to catch up with the rest of my group or else i would of gotten lost and that would not of been a good thing. 
But why must people pick on 2.0s?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (jettachick2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettachick2003* »_I got my jetta up to about 115mph on the way to waterfest this year. I was so proud since i have never adventured above 100 before that time. I had to catch up with the rest of my group or else i would of gotten lost and that would not of been a good thing. 
But why must people pick on 2.0s?









Hang around here for a little bit, and especially the Non-Technical Golf/Jetta III Forum - many 2.0L haters in there. 
The ABA is a great little engine. Simple and pretty straightforward to work on, damn near bulletproof if you take care of it, decent gas mileage, and fairly peppy with a little work done to it. You can make it downright fast if you wish as well....
Guess we'll wait a few years to see how the AEG holds up







.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VW97Jetta)*

a bit over 115 with 4 people in the car....o yeah and its stock


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VW_Sporting)*

128 befor the turbo now like 5 mph !!!


----------



## JustWannaVw (Sep 5, 2002)

125....down hill....sometimes the mkIV weight is helpful.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (jettachick2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettachick2003* »_I got my jetta up to about 115mph on the way to waterfest this year. 

i got my 2.0 crusing at 120 on the gsp on the way to waterfest in 4:30 in the morning and got there at 5am


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

140 with the turbo


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

115 on the fl turnpike, more than likely more but i got scared.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (JusaGTI)*

done 125+ but was keeping eye on road and passing BMW representing my VW. Usually just keep it around 120 to be safer if thats safer LOL


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (RADsoc014)*

I thought talking on the phone while driving was bad.


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (Martinus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_I thought talking on the phone while driving was bad.









I agree. Save it for the track. Please don't endanger my life or the life of someone I care about. Someone is alway posting a "reality check" story in the MkIII forum; high-speed crashes, fatalities, reckless behavior in general. If you want to "represent" VWs, you're not representing me. Anyone can pass a Bimmer at 120; it takes real balls to enter a SCCA event. 
Pardon my rant, I don't mean to put anyone down, but we all (myself included) have to remember that driving is serious business. Please be safe.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (BlueGTIguy)*

Well hopefully people aren't doing this on populated freeways.
After spining out my passat on a packed freeway(I swear there was an oil slick) I keep it ~80 and stay away from the north 110.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (Neisius)*

I don't typically drive faster than my "escape route" will allow, and don't weave in and out of traffic. I almost had someone swerve into me yesterday when I was driving a fairly leisurely 85 mph - however, I'm always constantly watching other cars and all around me.....not that it is foolproof in avoiding an accident, but I like to think I try to be as aware as possible. 
The run I mentioned above with the BMW, was done at night and literally with only one other car (the guy in the BMW) on that several mile stretch of highway, and we were going about the same speed. I kept a "safe" following distance of approx. 5-10 car lengths (sometimes more when he'd accelerate a bit). 
Hitting low triple digits (100-110 mph) will often occur during the daytime, generally between packs of traffic if the highway warrants it. Then will go with the flow of traffic that I caught up with (in the left lane).....
Weaving in and out of traffic is a much greater risk to everyone on the highway, and that's typically what causes high-speed accidents.


_Modified by VW97Jetta at 3:59 PM 9-15-2003_


----------



## jamesmk3 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VDUBLUVENTO)*

hey man i have 1993 golf 2.0 it toped out 120 i got nuespeed p-chip i hit like 130 or 135


----------



## MeanieMe (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DomozitoLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DomozitoLK* »_About 120mph in 4th gear on ATP's dyno. It probably could go faster in 5th...maybe one day on the track I could find out. 
























Top of fifth. would pull all the way to 6.5k and bottom the speedo but 
didn't want to break anything. yet.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DomozitoLK)*

do u have different gears? on my tranny i can go 110-115 tops at the redline mark....


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I don't typically drive faster than my "escape route" will allow, and don't weave in and out of traffic. I almost had someone swerve into me yesterday when I was driving a fairly leisurely 85 mph - however, I'm always constantly watching other cars and all around me.....not that it is foolproof in avoiding an accident, but I like to think I try to be as aware as possible. 
Hitting low triple digits (100-110 mph) will often occur during the daytime, generally between packs of traffic if the highway warrants it. Then will go with the flow of traffic that I caught up with (in the left lane).....
Weaving in and out of traffic is a much greater risk to everyone on the highway, and that's typically what causes high-speed accidents.


Well said. As for top speed, my friend hit almost 130 in four of us in the car....but we were going down a slight hill...


----------



## SleepyJoe (Nov 1, 2002)

210 km/h...check on you odo in mph. I think at that point, without any agressive engine mods, it would go much higher because of drag. And on 195/60R, I find its mostly stupid and suicidal to go at that speed...



_Modified by SleepyJoe at 7:43 PM 9-15-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (SleepyJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SleepyJoe* »_210 km/h...check on you odo in mph. I think at that point, without any agressive engine mods, it would go much higher because of drag. And on 195/60R, I find its mostly stupid and suicidal to go at that speed...

_Modified by SleepyJoe at 7:43 PM 9-15-2003_

Yeah, on HR rated tires you're nearing the limit.....


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (MeanieMe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanieMe* »_















Top of fifth. would pull all the way to 6.5k and bottom the speedo but 
didn't want to break anything. yet. 

Why is mine screwy? Mine was a 4th gear pull and yours was in 5th. I said in my post that 5th it could go faster...you've just proved my theory correct. Thanks.


----------



## CHOMPONTHIS2004 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DomozitoLK)*

I hit 125 stock, i didnt wanna go any faster


----------



## MeanieMe (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DomozitoLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DomozitoLK* »_
Why is mine screwy? Mine was a 4th gear pull and yours was in 5th. I said in my post that 5th it could go faster...you've just proved my theory correct. Thanks.
















"Crazy" 
Mine never pulled that high on 4th


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (MeanieMe)*

auto vs. 5spd?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_auto vs. 5spd?

Nah.....my auto will go past 135 in 4th....it's good for just above 100 mph in 3rd....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (VW97Jetta)*

my 5 spd..... i think 3rd goes to like 90? and at redline my 4th is at 110 or 112 or osmething like that.... correct me if i am wrong....


----------



## mk3dub (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (Maverik869)*

125 one morning on a new highway, but I let off of it. I think I can get 130, but I have since slowed my driving down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (MeanieMe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanieMe* »_







"Crazy" 
Mine never pulled that high on 4th









Ah...gotcha. It must be my fat exhaust (2.8") giving the higher speeds in 4th. My car pulls hard on the top end, especially past 4,000rpm.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (BlueGTIguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueGTIguy* »_
I agree. Save it for the track. Please don't endanger my life or the life of someone I care about. Someone is alway posting a "reality check" story in the MkIII forum; high-speed crashes, fatalities, reckless behavior in general. If you want to "represent" VWs, you're not representing me. Anyone can pass a Bimmer at 120; it takes real balls to enter a SCCA event. 
Pardon my rant, I don't mean to put anyone down, but we all (myself included) have to remember that driving is serious business. Please be safe.

we speed and drive in a fun/serious manner







, we're not that all crazy...are we?


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

i've gotten my 99.5 2.0 up to about 125 on I-75 one day about a week after i got it.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_we speed and drive in a fun/serious manner







, we're not that all crazy...are we?

Sure we do...


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Whats your top speed in your 2.0L ?? (DomozitoLK)*

so that's what that wing is for.


----------

